# Buying antlers?



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

In light of all the latest dog chew stories, can anyone suggest where to buy decent quality antlers in shops or online from the UK? I've seen little stubby ones in the shops but they're hard as rock, and my boy will go through any soft chews in seconds, I figure I just need to find the right supply which hasn't been stained and chemically treated!

Yes, I do know where the very best place to find (extremely fresh) antlers is...  bit of a challenge around here though!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi CatK, they always have nice, natural ones in Dobbies the garden centre! They normally have a good range of shapes and sizes too


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That's brilliant thank you Nelly!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

No problem! They are probably a little pricier than an internet order but definitely worth it and last Nelly ages


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Antlers vary by density and hardness by species. I think Moose are the hardest ones.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I found out that my dog does not like the store bought one. I had some old antlers that I gave him, that he enjoyed alot more.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

72 incher The Moose and a 50 " a Monster

That's a Chew don't care Who You are

Nature and Natural are the Best by miles" 

Beavers with skills

fear us  ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy that antler would take Darcy the rest of her life to chew through.. ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

CatK said:


> In light of all the latest dog chew stories, can anyone suggest where to buy decent quality antlers in shops or online from the UK? I've seen little stubby ones in the shops but they're hard as rock, and my boy will go through any soft chews in seconds, I figure I just need to find the right supply which hasn't been stained and chemically treated!
> 
> Yes, I do know where the very best place to find (extremely fresh) antlers is...  bit of a challenge around here though!


 If you go onto Amazon.co.uk they have a large selection of antlers..


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

How about my Big Bull Elk?

a real dental Tool and Flosser  ;D :-X


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> CatK said:
> 
> 
> > In light of all the latest dog chew stories, can anyone suggest where to buy decent quality antlers in shops or online from the UK? I've seen little stubby ones in the shops but they're hard as rock, and my boy will go through any soft chews in seconds, I figure I just need to find the right supply which hasn't been stained and chemically treated!
> ...


Yes I just wasn't sure what to look out for, by the looks of it I need 'rudysgiantantlers.com' 

I'll have a little look around and see what I find!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You need racks in buntches
last count I think were pressing 300 sets

I also provide floss and gum support as well ;D

Dental health is a must 

One of my dead Bro's shot the biggest elk ever it was a and rack and head Cleared 8 ft plus once we got it up on his trophy walls 

He was a hired gun slinger for others at one time had the Best Brits  I had ever hunted over as well and Vietscam had damaged him some 

His only words Butcher it baby bro

are kids get the Record on there walls

He had like 50 Boone and croks " records 

He entered none

when the call came in He is dying

I was remote as heck and healing myself

He told my daughter who made it tell baby bro the Punisher 

Give more then you get'

I lost all of my family roaring the globe

Tell each and all they matter to you.

Talking to love ones who are gone is hard holidays can be worse

Humor even poor can help as well 

Time of this picture was taken Radiation and Chemo had reduced him He was a Biggen

But Never His Warriors Heart


----------

